# radiant ceiling heat



## racaplay (Jun 13, 2011)

the drywall ceiling is bowing down. I was just going to tear it down. Now I learn it has radiant heat.  Does anyone have any ideas? do they nail this heat strip to the ceiling joists? If so how do you attach the drywall/


----------



## CharlieO (Jun 14, 2011)

What do you mean by radiant ceiling heat?
Radiant heat is put into the floor, is there a room above?
What is the cause for the sheetrock bowing?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2011)

radiant ceiling heat was used in the 70s haven't seen it since.


----------



## CharlieO (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, never seen it in a resdential app


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the heat, Electric? Or hydronic?(water pipes)

If it is electric, it may not all be working, as it is an old system. No way to tell without an infrared camera.
And if it is water, I would remove it because it is most likely copper, and causing either condensation issues with the ceiling., or just pin holes leaking.
It is also not very cost effective. We all know heat rises, however this style worked by having it so warm it radiates down onto you , like the sun. It gets uncomfortable when you sit at a table or desk though. The heat never reaches your feet.

Yes it is stapled to the joist, right where the sheetrock(or plaster) is attached. You will need to remove it to get everything flat.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------

